# Do you play better high or sober? Enquiring minds would like to know.



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got a hold of some maryjane macadamia, chocolate chip cookies. I thought that I would really sound horrible while partaking of them. I don't drink so I guess you could call it a vice in a round about way.

Quelle Surprise! I don't think I have played any better. I chose some easier songs to learn and within about an hour each I was jamming to the back tracks.

I thought it might be a figment of my creative imagination so I gave an impromptu concert in my studio room. My sons were my audience. I didn't make one stupid mistake and I played so well. They even gave me applause. 

I don't know what it is that makes me a better player when I am high! Do you?

I know I am a lot more fluid in my finger movements. Things just seem to come together better.

The only negative if you wanna call it that is I become so obsessive about playing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never having played high...on _anything_, I can't tell. But what I can say is that there are times when one can feel like you're simply playing notes off a page (even if you aren't), and are "boxed in", and other times when it feels like one is channeling someone of much higher calibre, and the lateral thinking one might be completely incapable of at other times seems to come easy. I'm sure many of us have had nights, or even band-practices, where you find yourself thinking "Man, where the hell did THAT come from? That guy/gal's *good*!". In some respects, it's a bit like the manner in which solutions sometimes come to us in a dream-state that has allowed us to unhook ourselves from fixations that impede problem-solving.

All of which leads to the question as to whether chemical assistance _increases the likelihood_ that this lateral thinking occurs, or it's simply a fluke coincidence that people _attribute_ to the chemical assistance. I guess the companion question to your own is whether people with a penchant for providing themselves with "chemical assistance" when they play ever have a lousy night, and what they attribute it to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope. I might *think* I'm playing better, but recordings have proven otherwise. I'm always amazed when someone can...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

For what it's worth, a few observations. In my opinion...

The benefits to playing on pot:
1] Relaxed inhibitions
2] Concentration and focus is easier
3] More patience with repetitious tasks
4] External distractions fade into the background
5] With practice, you can 'get strait' and think clearly when necessary
6] It's just plain more fun

The down side:
1] Sometimes you think you sound better than you are just because it's so much fun
2] Sometimes you can get caught up in one element of playing and ignore another equally important element

I love visiting my Vancouver friends. They are mostly all musicians. Almost everyone I know there smokes, vapes or eats it. In Edmonton, not so much.[sigh] I miss pot...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it giving me a ray of false hope? Maybe I am not dwelling on the little things I might screw up and am just enjoying the ride for what it is! IDK!

I decided to record myself on Friday with my Zoom H2n which I finally got a grip on the mechanics of it. I have given myself 5 days to perfect everything and then we'll see.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

_I notice a dramatic surge in my focus and determination!_


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tried a few times in my youth but all it ever did was slow me down. My bass player at the time got to the point where he lived his life stoned and was of no use to us any longer - regardless of how wonderful he seemed to think he was playing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There was a time when being straight was a rare occurrence and everything tasted, sounded and felt better.....for that time. Thank god nothing has changed. Were your sons eating the cookies too?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to play on LSD with my friends years ago. I didn't play better, but we all enjoyed the feeling certain notes played together gave us. The sounds filled the room, so it was pleasantly overwhelming.

Now I can't touch drugs, since I over-did it - I would drop triple-dipped quads for 72 hours straight regularly for about 2 or 3 years and eventually ended up in the hospital. After that, I couldn't read or see straight, or understand anything in a social setting for the first year after that. Something also happened to my head where I had deja-vu daily, so I kept thinking I would live this horror for eternity. Fun, right?

The bonus was that my parents thought I was dying, so they bought me guitar gear to revive me (hahahahaha, that was too funny). I once woke out of a daze to my grandmother dropping money on my chest, so I would wake up. It worked - I'm such a whore.

Sometimes, I think I tell you guys too much


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont partake much, but i took a video of myself trying to sweep pick after a house party; i was not that good. I will always play better sober, no matter what. If i start to drink, my ability goes down substantially, per drink. 

I dont drink before shows, and since I drive to where im playing most of the time (save for tour), I cant do anything like that anyway.

Then I listen to early metallica and testament, and wonder how the hell they did it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I can screw up your timing........ but I don't care..... 


bluzfish said:


> For what it's worth, a few observations. In my opinion...
> 
> The benefits to playing on pot:
> 1] Relaxed inhibitions
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm high so much i don't think it makes much difference for me. what makes the difference most is if i'm tired or not.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> There was a time when being straight was a rare occurrence and everything tasted, sounded and felt better.....for that time. Thank god nothing has changed. Were your sons eating the cookies too?


Yes but they ate 1 1/2 cookies each. Absolutely amazing and very educational. I am lying watching TV with the boys and just relaxing. We started talking about when my middle son went Texas for some sort of outdoor festival with all the hottest DJ's in the world. So he told me that he dropped acid and had an amazing time. He doesn't partake very often but for him to drop something for my ears of that magnitude. He told me not too worry that he only did it once. It was very informative and entertaining to say the least!
:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I made a rule that I would never, ever get high around my boys but yannow what they say about rules?

I happened to go out with my son to get some food in his vehicle!

He kept asking me if I could smell weed in the car. I couldn't smell anything. He went around to the trunk! He got a huge Tupperware container and pulled it open to reveal quite a few cookies. I guessed they were weed cookies. He asked me if I wanted to help myself to a cookie. I said, sure!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I used to play on LSD with my friends years ago. I didn't play better, but we all enjoyed the feeling certain notes played together gave us. The sounds filled the room, so it was pleasantly overwhelming.
> 
> Now I can't touch drugs, since I over-did it - I would drop triple-dipped quads for 72 hours straight regularly for about 2 or 3 years and eventually ended up in the hospital. After that, I couldn't read or see straight, or understand anything in a social setting for the first year after that. Something also happened to my head where I had deja-vu daily, so I kept thinking I would live this horror for eternity. Fun, right?
> 
> ...



You do tell too much. But that's what makes your posts so authentic. To each his own way. 

For me. As good and sometimes better. It also helps that most of the playing I do now is free form. It does kick ass though. I heard mangos right before are pretty awesome too. Still need to find out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

People only think they play better under the influence of drugs or alcohol. That's why they call it impaired. It's your brain that is impaired.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> People only think they play better under the influence of drugs or alcohol. That's why they call it impaired. It's your brain that is impaired.


In my case after having had a CT Head scan. My doctor informed me that I need not fear the affects of alcohol and any other intoxicant on my brain, as the scan showed nothing of any significance in the cavity. How do you impair something that may not even exist.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If I smoked pot it does impair me! It's too intense!

Eating it is another ball game. I am able to function in a highly capable manner. It just changes my perspective on things. It makes me think outside the box. 

Before these cookies appeared it has been along time since I imbibed! I ate it a couple of years before and noticed that it was a state that I could easily function in and so much damned fun. 

After these cookies disappear, it will be a couple of years before I go down this road again OR maybe not.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Eating pot is much different than smoking it! 
I do both and smoking buggers me up more. Eating it gives you more of a body buzz and doesnt cloud your head as much. 
If I could I would eat it more than smoke it but cookie jar is empty and doesn't often get re-filled 

A few puffs can bring a certain je ne c'est pas to the jam but more often than not it doesnt help much when jammin with others. Rawkin out at home, sure go a head but I'm not foollin myself, I play as good in spite of it not because of it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was amazed at myself how quickly and efficiently I got my chores down around the house and there were some god awful chores! Let me tell ya! lol The reward was just within my grasp = hours upon hours of playing my guitar.

I didn't get pissed off over stupid little things! I didn't waste my effort on things that didn't really matter in the big picture. Today was just absolutely fun! From the moments I had a cookie until now at 2:40 am. Yup! It was a great day and it ain't over yet! Day off tomorrow. I don't care what time I wake up at.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like to have a puff previous to playing.

It seems to clear the noggin of all the garbage.
I can get in the "zone" easier.

Do I play better? I'd have to play well to start with!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> People only think they play better under the influence of drugs or alcohol. That's why they call it impaired. It's your brain that is impaired.


i disagree with you, because there is far too much evidence to the contrary. certainly there is a point of diminishing return, but there are some people who do play better when they can relax a little and let go of all the baggage they carry around with them all the time. there are stacks and stacks of hit records going back a century to document this, as well as books, plays, and films. unless you're this mr magoo type who thinks maybe the jimi hendrix experience would have been alot better if they never did any partying, or that hemmingway or thompson would have been better without the drugs and alchohol. if you're THAT guy, then there's nothing anyone could tell you, truth or otherwise. that said, you are wrong about something else. that's NOT why they call it impaired. i won't get into the details because it's more than i feel like explaining. however, using the word impaired in the way you just did, reflects societal and social beliefs more than it does cold medical fact. if truth changes with opinion, it's not truth


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No drugs, no booze when I play.

Sitting at home is one thing, but if I have to stay in control and remember arrangements, lyrics and solos.....

no way.

I can honestly say I have never in all the years I've played walked on stage high, or even attended a rehearsal high.

That's not to say everyone in the bands I played in followed the same policy.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

What the man said. 
And to add. I've done gigs where the other musicians in the band we're high and they thought that they were playing great. I can tell you that they might have had "moments" but the overall quality of the performance suffered. 


Milkman said:


> No drugs, no booze when I play.
> 
> Sitting at home is one thing, but if I have to stay in control and remember arrangements, lyrics and solos.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never done drugs. Used to drink a lot, but quit years ago. I started my music career playing local dances and bars, and I usually got pretty sloppy drunk in the process. I'm not proud of that, nor do I recommend it. I'm a way better player sober.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I play worse but I come up with way cooler riffs.

I had to quit smoking anyways, for work so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i disagree with you, because there is far too much evidence to the contrary. certainly there is a point of diminishing return, but there are some people who do play better when they can relax a little and let go of all the baggage they carry around with them all the time. there are stacks and stacks of hit records going back a century to document this, as well as books, plays, and films. unless you're this mr magoo type who thinks maybe the jimi hendrix experience would have been alot better if they never did any partying, or that hemmingway or thompson would have been better without the drugs and alchohol. if you're THAT guy, then there's nothing anyone could tell you, truth or otherwise. that said, you are wrong about something else. that's NOT why they call it impaired. i won't get into the details because it's more than i feel like explaining. however, using the word impaired in the way you just did, reflects societal and social beliefs more than it does cold medical fact. if truth changes with opinion, it's not truth


One of the best written and sensical posts I've ever read. Sincerely 

Facts don't lie. The point about diminishing returns is one that often gets ignored and there's where the problems begin. 

If I could triple like I would.

- - - Updated - - -



335Bob said:


> What the man said.
> And to add. I've done gigs where the other musicians in the band we're high and they thought that they were playing great. I can tell you that they might have had "moments" but the overall quality of the performance suffered.


I'll admit that there's a sense of risk involved in it. You must weigh the risk/reward. Without particular experience performing in This state it might be considered selfish to endulge at the expense of your band mates ect...

I've performed before many times but rarely with something I'd never tried previous (referring to what strain of herb). In today's day there's a lot of over potent stuff that could give you more than you've barganed for. 


http://youtu.be/CWxgfTMLtc0


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It depends on what you're gping for I suppose. If you're doing something like the Black Crowes and tight isn't the main priority (that's not criticism) then maybe being high is ok.

I prefer things to be really tight and precise to the extent that my limited skills will allow.

We don't jam on stage. There are some improvised solos but the structure and arrangements are _supposed_ to be consistant.

First, to clarify, I'm referring to weed only. Personally, it spoils the buzz for me if I have to concentrate and focus after smoking.

It's just no fun.

Also, when you're the guy doing most of the singing, all of the lead guitar and playing several other instruments, being high is simply a non starter.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There are a couple things that haven't been mentioned yet.

1) Dope/booze affects different people in different ways.
2) It's easy to throw out the phrase "play better" but what does that really mean? Does better mean technical perfection? Inspiration? Creativity? Time? Cohesiveness with whomever you're playing with? Play better can mean a million things to a million people.

Personally? Booze is out of the question. Not only does it affect fine motor skills, imperative to playing guitar, it also makes me a little deaf. Not a good combination for playing. It's not a big deal, I'm not much of a drinker anyhow.

Dope? Well who can say if I play better? I suppose that sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. However, I DO have more fun regardless. I suppose I probably play songs I already know well better and I probably play free flow kind of stuff better (as long as I'm steering the ship). Although, I have a tougher time learning/remembering something new or following someone else playing something new.

It should be noted though that I have an extremely tough time learning new things in a jam type situation anyhow. It's hard to explain, but in order for me to remember the various chord progressions in any given song, I generally have to play it long enough until I start to SEE the patterns and relationships of the chords to one another on the fretboard. Once I SEE the song then I'm good to go.

Another thing not mentioned here so far. The relevance of WHERE you're playing. I mean, if you're jamming with the guys, does it really matter if you sound better? Shouldn't success be gauged by the smile:frown ratio? If you're practicing for or playing a gig, professionalism is the key word. Professionalism should dictate that even if you smoke or drink a little, that you absolutely remain close to sober.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My bass player gets into the Jack a little too deep sometimes when we gig. When he does he thinks he's the funniest most talented guy in the room and loves to tell stories to the audience that are nothing but incoherent babblings over the mic. It stopped when I started recording gigs and playing them back for him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For reference, i've seen various members of touring bands perform high and/or drunk and it blows my mind that the band still sounds good. Again, it blows my mind because I cant do that and perform to expectations.

I used to never drink before seeing bands I really like. It was mostly so I could remember more, which turned out to not really work. The first time I drank with friends and then saw a band, I had more fun than I expected. I cant say if thats due to "feeling loose", or knowing words to most of their songs that time around or what. There's many factors.

Props to the people who can perform well under an influence.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In studies of "exam anxiety", researchers find that being anxious before an exam can enhance performance *IF* one is very well prepared. If you're not well-prepared, being anxious seriously gets in the way.

I imagine the same relationship exists between intoxication and musical performance (at least improvisation; I can't see symphony musicians showing up wasted and following a score with any accuracy). That is, IF you're reasonably skilled and have a lot of musical chops in your toolbelt, then being a little wasted MAY result in one combining the things you know how to do in a more fluid and novel way. If you don't have the chops already, don't expect any Frank Marino miracles. (Marino reputedly came out of the psychiatric hospital playing like Hendrix after an LSD experience. Or so the legend goes.)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I view a gig as work, so I tend to think and behave as if I was going to the office.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i disagree with you, because there is far too much evidence to the contrary. certainly there is a point of diminishing return, but there are some people who do play better when they can relax a little and let go of all the baggage they carry around with them all the time. there are stacks and stacks of hit records going back a century to document this, as well as books, plays, and films. unless you're this mr magoo type who thinks maybe the jimi hendrix experience would have been alot better if they never did any partying, or that hemmingway or thompson would have been better without the drugs and alchohol. if you're THAT guy, then there's nothing anyone could tell you, truth or otherwise. that said, you are wrong about something else. that's NOT why they call it impaired. i won't get into the details because it's more than i feel like explaining. however, using the word impaired in the way you just did, reflects societal and social beliefs more than it does cold medical fact. if truth changes with opinion, it's not truth


I will disagree with you. I've, unfortunately had lots of experience in my younger days. When you smoke pot or drink alcohol to excess, it actually kills brain cells. Whether people want to admit it or not, anything that alters your mind and ability to make normal decisions is impaired because it impairs the brain to make those normal decisions.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I will disagree with you. I've, unfortunately had lots of experience in my younger days. When you smoke pot or drink alcohol to excess, it actually kills brain cells. Whether people want to admit it or not, anything that alters your mind and ability to make normal decisions is impaired because it impairs the brain to make those normal decisions.


Breathing kills brain cells too.

I do believe that I can do a better gig after a beer or two - possibly because it makes me braver to reach for things that I might not otherwise do out of fear of failure. Listening back to recordings I occasionally hear things both on the guitar and in my vocals that I did not know I could do. One beer too many though and I cross the line into thinking I am a whole lot better than I really am.

It holds true with my driving too. If I get behind the wheel and all of a sudden I'm thinking I'm Jackie Stewart then I know I shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Allthumbs makes a great point.

Within reason, what it comes down to is how the substance in question affects your confidence.

If I had to identify the one critical factor in me delivering a performance I can be proud of, it is confidence.

One or two drinks does indeed fortify many people's confidence. I don't like booze much so I almost never drink.

Weed, does NOT help confidence for may people, and that, added to the distraction of altered perception is why I never perform, rehearse or record high.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually my technique is a lot better because I am relaxed and not worrying about anything. I am so much more fluid! Finger dexterity improves! I learned 3 song separate songs in about 3 hours.(That is lofty goal for me and I have never ever learned 3 different song in the course of one practice session)

I did record myself last night to! I knew exactly the sound I was going for and just obtained it. I didn't overthink things as I have a tendency to obsess about details.

I started to learn a particularly difficult song last night with palm muting in a certain rhythmic style. I persevered for 2 hours on this. There was no boredom factor. I couldn't give up untill I nailed it. Diminished returns! Na I don't think so. Clearly the evidence is in the recording!

Tonight NO COOKIES! Should be very interesting!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree with Milkman and Allthumbs, I think it has a lot to do with confidence rather than creativity or musicality. It is also different for different people. I am not better if I am even a little baked. Drinking, I am hopeless, I don't drink because I fall over. The relaxed confidence thing is a big factor but I am not a nervous performer. 

I remember reading SRV's bio and his biggest fear after cleaning up was that he would not be able to play as good.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Obviously everyone is different and it's entirely possible that some are able to use narcotics to their advantage (people always love to throw out Jimi's name as proof of this), but I've played with quite a few musicians who swore up and down that they played better after getting a little tipsy ... so far they've all been wrong.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

A beer is OK, or two but anything more than that makes me a lot worse.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Beer makes me burp while singing.... 



zdogma said:


> A beer is OK, or two but anything more than that makes me a lot worse.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So *no* cookies tonight. I noticed that I a little more easily distracted. I don't seem to be as adept in fluidity of finger movements. Taking a break and then I am recording myself sober. I will do a random comparison between yesterdays audio and todays and see where I stand!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Never could handle the smoking part of MJ, so never bothered with it since I was 17

A couple of beers is always welcome.

But when practising, and playing live. Always sober.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Breathing kills brain cells too.


I try not to do that in order to keep all my brain cells alive.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If I had the need of alcohol or drugs in order to play better I'd rather cut my fingers off and burn my guitars.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sober for me.

even 1 beer will throw me off my game, and its already bad enough, i dont need help


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> So *no* cookies tonight. I noticed that I a little more easily distracted. I don't seem to be as adept in fluidity of finger movements. Taking a break and then I am recording myself sober. I will do a random comparison between yesterdays audio and todays and see where I stand!


Thank you, Lola, for taking on this important research. It's a tough job but............

I am quite curious to see what you hear from the two nights.

Me? Depends on the situation and, honestly, what I'm playing for. If it's for money, I want to give them their money's worth so little to no imbibing. If it's for fun, well dammit, I'm gonna have fun. If their paying me with drinks, I ain't gonna get 'falling down drunk' but I'm not going to look their generosity in the mouth, I will accept it gratefully. Within reason and my own limitations. Singing more now also changes what I thought I could get away with before.

The only think I'll never touch before a gig? Carrots. I read once that 100% of people who eat carrots die. I've swore off them ever since.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> The only thing I'll never touch before a gig? Carrots. I read once that 100% of people who eat carrots die. I've swore off them ever since.


And they're also reputedly good for your vision. I guess, between the vision thing, and the dying thing, that's where the expression "I'll see you in hell" came from. Makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm high so much i don't think it makes much difference for me. what makes the difference most is if i'm tired or not.


Indeed sleepiness is a form of inebriation !!

But Practice? We talkin' bout Practice?! Had to quote Allen Iverson. Hahaha 

Some green and a few beers, whatever. I enjoy it, but certainly don't need it to have fun. Like Cheezy said, it really matters if I am tired. I don't feel it has ever negatively affected my playing.. to a certain point. I have heard recordings to both, and it really depends on more to do with outside circumstance with workload and/or kids etc.. Relaxing is important when playing.

Hitting the stage when you are there and paid to entertain people, well that's different and don't think I'd personally enjoy doing that high. Though, I don't get on stage without 2 beers. It's in my rider  Then I surf that 2-3 beer buzz all night.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's always a fine line. Sonny Rollins stated on the CBC that he doubted if he could have wrote a lot of his jazz hits with out Heroin. The gigs are so few that being sober enough is not an issue. But it's all about fun... yolo.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Okay people listen up~~ These are the results playing high vs. playing sober!

*I recorded myself playing the same song, same riffs for 2 minutes on my phone. 

I noticed the difference in the quality of playing.

I could hear the mistakes, the fluidity of fretwork was far from perfect, I played off beat and *this is playing sober. 


*I have to admit that I was agitated at something that had occurred about 15 minutes prior to me conducting a self test.

I really did notice a difference in my ability to execute, stay on the beat and even add a little vibrato to some notes after consuming a "cookie"! My playing was somewhat better.

I know that when I play sober that I get distracted and my mind will wonder to stuff that shouldn't even be entering my thought processes. I need to get up and walk around get a coffee or whatever every 45 mins. to 1 hour. 

When I partook of the cookie I sat for 3 hours straight and played, never even thought to take a break. In between playing songs I devised some very creative practice drills. I just made them up on the spur of the moment. I wouldn't allow myself to continue on to a new drill unless the previous was as perfect to my ear as I thought it should be. I made sure to include slides, vibrato, string skipping etc. I was rather amazed at myself. Creativity definitely improved. I couldn't be distracted by anything. I was totally focused on my guitar. I started playing at 4 in the afternoon. My son came and asked me to take at break around 7. I did for about 10 minutes and made a B line for my guitar again and played until almost 1:30 in the am. I didn't notice the passage of time at all as I was the guitar player and appreciative audience all wrapped up into one. I really did amaze and impress myself with my playing and especially the creativity! 

The pot totally erased any and all negative thoughts I had in regards to my playing. It reduced my inhibitions 100%. It allowed me to be free of overthinking and analyzing everything. I just played for the sake of playing I guess. 

More cookies please! lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I woiuld not make much ofthe "results", seeing as how you have indicated on another thread how sleep-deprived you are. Important to be able to tease apart the two factors - rest and intoxication - since they are both likely to affect playing, not to mention interact with each other.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I dunno.

I can see being looser and less inhibited - I can fully understand someone being more creative. But I don't believe that anyone gains focus or control by juicing their system. Does anyone believe that their kid is safer on a bus driven by a stoned driver? Or being operated on by a surgeon who needs a puff or a drink to take the edge off?

Playing the guitar requires fine motor skills that are inhibited by alcohol and drugs................. if this is not true then we should all have three drinks before heading to work.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Johnny Fever?

I personally don't relate playing guitar to driving a school bus or brain surgery. It's infinitely harder. And the consequences if a mistake is made, usually less serious.

And there is more, much more, to playing music than accuracy. Certainly accuracy/precision may suffer if inebriated, but feel and creativity may improve. Whatcha wanna do, hit all the black dots on the page, or come up with something no one's ever done before. Two complete different reasons to play music, IMO.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I woiuld not make much ofthe "results", seeing as how you have indicated on another thread how sleep-deprived you are. Important to be able to tease apart the two factors - rest and intoxication - since they are both likely to affect playing, not to mention interact with each other.


Point well taken. I am planning on duplicating the experiment in a few weeks. 

I don't particularly like the after effects the next morning! I feel lethargic with 0 energy end up with a medium grade headache everytime. I guess you could call it a hangover!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I can see being looser and less inhibited - I can fully understand someone being more creative. But I don't believe that anyone gains focus or control by juicing their system. Does anyone believe that their kid is safer on a bus driven by a stoned driver? Or being operated on by a surgeon who needs a puff or a drink to take the edge off?
> 
> Playing the guitar requires fine motor skills that are inhibited by alcohol and drugs................. if this is not true then we should all have three drinks before heading to work.


Not necessarily gaining focus but changing my focus. I absolutely love to multi task! It's an absolute must in my work environment. But with chemical intervention my focus becomes centered on one specific subject or task! This has always happens particularly with weed!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Johnny Fever?
> 
> I personally don't relate playing guitar to driving a school bus or brain surgery. It's infinitely harder. And the consequences if a mistake is made, usually less serious.
> 
> And there is more, much more, to playing music than accuracy. Certainly accuracy/precision may suffer if inebriated, but feel and creativity may improve. *Whatcha wanna do, hit all the black dots on the page, or come up with something no one's ever done before*. Two complete different reasons to play music, IMO.


Well put. I would add that when you are well rehearsed and can play every note on the page without a thought, creativity becomes essential to keep things fresh. If you can imbibe in a couple of tokes or beers, without getting sloppy, to find that zone, why not do it? Music comes from somewhere down deep and sometimes a little help to clear away the every day clutter to let it loose is a good thing.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

This thread is excellent, guys want to burn their guitars and cut off their fingers before playing "high"... other guys saying you can't be creative while "high"... the moral highground on steriods or what, 7uckin hilarious... not to mention it doesn't take into account that just about every single great guitar player ever, was wasted when all those great songs were written and recorded.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> This thread is excellent, guys want to burn their guitars and cut off their fingers before playing "high"... other guys saying you can't be creative while "high"... the moral highground on steriods or what, 7uckin hilarious... not to mention it doesn't take into account that just about every single great guitar player ever, was wasted when all those great songs were written and recorded.


Every single guitar player? How can you use a blanket statement like that? Oh, you mean all the guitar players that "you" think are great. I could name hundreds of guitar players that are truly great that don't get high. And I would venture to say most of the sober greats are revered by the ones that do get high. LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

One blanket statement followed by another "almost" blanket statement...hardly makes your point.

How many sober greats are there? I'm not talking about sober NOW, I'm talking sober their entire career, for every song they wrote and/or recorded. Any? The simple fact is, the vast majority of significant recordings from ANY era were likely partially if not entirely shaped by some form of intoxication. It's not even debatable. What IS debatable is whether the intoxication improved or hindered the final outcome. We'll never know because there's just no way to compare and quantify it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZXeI-OGvtXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXeI-OGvtXU[/video]


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

335Bob said:


> Every single guitar player? How can you use a blanket statement like that?


It's easy, if you have any time between burning your guitar and cutting off your fingers, read my last post over and over.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

From Wikipedia:

_"Euphoria (BAC = 0.03% to 0.12%)_


_Overall improvement in mood and possible euphoria_

_Increased self-confidence_

_Increased sociability_

_Decreased Anxiety_

_Shortened attention span_

_Flushed appearance_

_Impaired judgment_

_Impaired fine muscle coordination_
_

Lethargy (BAC = 0.09% to 0.25%)_


_Sedation_

_Impaired memory and comprehension_

_Delayed reactions_

_Ataxia; balance difficulty; unbalanced walk_

_Blurred vision; other senses may be impaired_
_

Confusion (BAC = 0.18% to 0.30%)_


_Profound confusion_


_Impaired senses_
_Analgesia_
_Increased ataxia; impaired speech; staggering_
_Dizziness often associated with nausea ("the spins")_
_Vomiting (emesis)"_

Pick the dosage appropriate to your needs: :congratulatory: .............:slash: ..............:sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> One blanket statement followed by another "almost" blanket statement...hardly makes your point.
> 
> How many sober greats are there? I'm not talking about sober NOW, I'm talking sober their entire career, for every song they wrote and/or recorded. Any? The simple fact is, the vast majority of significant recordings from ANY era were likely partially if not entirely shaped by some form of intoxication. It's not even debatable. What IS debatable is whether the intoxication improved or hindered the final outcome. We'll never know because there's just no way to compare and quantify it.


Frank Zappa was staunchly sober. And as much as the jazz world is associated with being "reefer central", most of the jazz players we admire gig straight, indulging their senses _*between*_ sets/gigs. It is hard to imagine any guitarist of note who plays in a band, or engages in any sort of music, where precision timing and synchrony with other players is absolutely _essential_, gigging stoned. Keep in mind that whatever fluidity or creativity one might tap into, in an altered state, can either be something that doesn't need to be tightly synced (e.g., riffing over an ongoing groove), or may need to be precise down to the 1/16th note. Can you imagine Steve Hackett or Steve Howe showing up to a Genesis or Yes gig wasted?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Well put. I would add that when you are well rehearsed and can play every note on the page without a thought, creativity becomes essential to keep things fresh. If you can imbibe in a couple of tokes or beers, without getting sloppy, to find that zone, why not do it? Music comes from somewhere down deep and sometimes a little help to clear away the every day clutter to let it loose is a good thing.


pretty sure Neil Young says he hasn't written any songs since he gave up pot. And that man wrote a lot of songs over the years.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The one band that comes to mind is Pantera. They were known potheads and drunks but they played amazingly tight live (I saw them at least a dozen times). Not jazz or prog, but as a rhythm section I thought they were very impressive. Phil was a mess but the other three? Wow.

I do wonder how they would have been sober? Maybe technically better, but maybe not having the fun they seemed to have every night.

- - - Updated - - -



Lincoln said:


> pretty sure Neil Young says he hasn't written any songs since he gave up pot. And that man wrote a lot of songs over the years.


I read his book recently - what a meandering pile of poo.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A couple of posts have mentioned or alluded to showing up for a gig or rehearsal wasted. I don't think anyone wants to play with anyone who is wasted. That would be crossing the line and unfair to other band mates. But as long as you can play the material proficiently, a little lube should not be a problem if that's what works for the player. Personally I don't condone or condemn it but a person should always be in complete control on stage no matter what their state of mind.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, nobody said anything about getting wasted.
Of course, people have to take it to extremes, when they don't agree with something.

That wasn't even addressed in the O/P.

Getting buzzed and getting wasted, worlds apart.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola....you took comparison vids/sound bites? Post them if you want (or dare). It's kinda hard to criticize yourself at times. That being said, you commented that your fingers were more supple and fluid, if I got it right. A friend has arthritis in her hands. Straight she has trouble doing manual things, slightly stoned her hands work.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't drink to get drunk or smoke anything fun, but I DO play better with a cigar in my facehole.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Taylor said:


> I don't drink to get drunk or smoke anything fun, but I DO play better with a cigar in my facehole.


that's a cool image to visualize.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I slept most of the day a way! I thought I would play for 20 minutes tonight because I felt guilty that I realized I didn't play at all yesterday either. So I thought I needed to play and get this over and done with to ease my mind. Because I really didn't dwell on sounding good or bad I played a lot better. I just didn't give it any rent in my brain. I think my problem is overanalyzing things. That's when worry sets in and then the nerves kick in. 

Just a thought!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> So I slept most of the day a way! I thought I would play for 20 minutes tonight because I felt guilty that I realized I didn't play at all yesterday either. So I thought I needed to play and get this over and done with to ease my mind. Because I really didn't dwell on sounding good or bad I played a lot better. I just didn't give it any rent in my brain. I think my problem is overanalyzing things. That's when worry sets in and then the nerves kick in.
> 
> Just a thought!


See this is very much it. For some people a little "mood-altering substance" gives them focus or courage or relaxes their brains from over-thinking. There are other ways to overcome these things so just don't let your substance of choice become a crutch. When I was much younger I was in a panic at the start of every gig. 2 Beers and the discovery 3 songs in, that I was not going to die ....... and then I could relax. I don't need that now because I have the confidence of hundreds of gigs under my belt, the knowledge that I know my stuff, and that people will enjoy what I'm doing. I still have about 3 beers over a night - but never until after the 1st set is over.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No crutch for me! I think in the last 10 years I have ingested about enough pot for maybe 4 or 5 joints worth. 

I have been leery of consuming any pot forever. I had a really bad episode that spun me into an out of control panic attack which landed me in the hospital.

That was really bad. After that I never really touched anything again until the cookie episodes. Orally ingesting pot is definitely the way for me to go.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> I had a really bad episode that spun me into an out of control panic attack


This happened to me as well, many years ago. I tired it a couple times after but it was never the same and I had anxious feelings. Even if I smell it now I get anxiety.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I did not inhale.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I did not exhale.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't remember a lot of the 60's and '70s as a straight/sober time. From 1980 until 2005 it was almost completely booze. I just enjoyed it all tooooooo much.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Cookie day! I am subjecting myself once again to consuming one for the betterment of our community. Will have results of my strenuous testing and will post.lol

Let the testing commence!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just leaving for a gig now.

I'm experimenting too. Had a big bowl of clam chowder. Will let you know if my playing gets fishy ..........:sFun_dancing:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Does this girl guide deliver? I'd even show you my organ ... 




Lola said:


> Cookie day! I am subjecting myself once again to consuming one for the betterment of our community. Will have results of my strenuous testing and will post.lol
> 
> Let the testing commence!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lame!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Lame!


Very Lame!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: 2 hours and 22 minutes since consumption. We have lift off! LMAO 

I think that my finger dexterity and creativity worked in harmony tonight! I recorded myself just improvising to an A Major backing track and it wasn't perfect but when you improvise you better be able to think on your feet but I was coming up with riffs just out of head and putting them together in a blues fashion. It's a 15 minute backing track and I have already played 3 X's back to back. I am having so much damned fun just trying different bends and doing a minor and major scale in backing track! I don't even have to think about playing. I feel really good and very confident!

Yup, tonight is a blast! The night is young! 





a


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Does this girl guide deliver? I'd even show you my organ ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG how gay is this? This is making me hysterical with laughter.

Now it's funny with the added video!


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I am an extremely moderate drinker(I probably average a 12 pack per year) and I no longer smoke weed.
I haven't smoked in decades but I remember getting high and thinking I was brilliant until hearing the recorded evidence that I wasn't. I know people who play quite well after smoking but I don't think it holds true for everyone.
If you are jamming with like minded people indulge and have fun. If you're doing a gig you should know your limits and make it a point to stay within your limits.
I've endured gigs with guys who thought they were better for being high while showing off their non existent chops and ****ing up the groove.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

the_fender_guy said:


> I've endured gigs with guys who thought they were better for being high while showing off their non existent chops and ****ing up the groove.


I agree with what you've said. But you have to admit that is not the exclusive domain of the inebriated. I've played with some people who did that straight - they only wished they had an excuse to blame their poor etiquette on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really liked my improvising tonight but guess what? I didn't have to think to hard. It just improvised on its own with all the right notes executed at the right places. Adding little bends or trills here and there gave it a nice flavor! I did royally screw up the song by Offspring, the Original Prankster. I couldn't play it worth shit tonight. It's easy enough I just couldn't taste the groove of the whole thing! I recorded tonight. I can hear a few definite things that need to be addressed. 

I did something flukey with my improvising tonight and it worked but Orignial Pranster just sucked! I know and have played it a million times. I don't get it! I think I honestly know what's on my list to practice. Minor things though that make the song just right!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I would play better stoned, but a cant leav the house because of the 'noids. That & the couch.
Oh, and the chocolate & potato chips. And Ren & Stimpy marathon is on.

Mmmm, cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A100 and 3 leslies is far from lame..... that's 8 6l6's and 2 6550's.... 











Lola said:


> Lame!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> I would play better stoned, but a cant leav the house because of the 'noids. That & the couch.
> Oh, and the chocolate & potato chips. And Ren & Stimpy marathon is on.
> 
> Mmmm, cake.
> ...


'noids? [video=youtube;j696bHtrYTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j696bHtrYTM[/video]
Ren and stimpy, never got that stoned. And there are these http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...colate-covered-potato-chips-1_zpsthyt78wt.jpg


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;g2BmBlehFHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2BmBlehFHk[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love trippy stuff like that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think I do anything better high or drunk.
to me it's a selfish indulgence or an escape. Nothing wrong with that on your own time.
but frankly, every concert I've seen where the band was " out of it", frankly, sucked.
im specifically talking to you, Metallica and Keith Richards.

now, writing may be an entirely different story.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Slash is so wasted here! [video=youtube;sdqtxp0xNhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdqtxp0xNhc[/video]
[video=youtube;9lxN7x8JVKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lxN7x8JVKM[/video] Don't what Slash is here!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> 'noids?


It's short for paranoid.
It's not paranoia if THEY really are out to get you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> It's short for paranoid.
> It's not paranoia if THEY really are out to get you.
> 
> 
> ...


You get used to it.....tho you can't hear the tic, tic, tic on cell phones and they can now be further away when they take your picture. Full beard and mustache make it harder to read lips.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I find that when members go outside to "tune up" all they do is bring the rest of the group down. When a drummer can't keep time anymore or a singer is badly out of key. Or, the rythm section is playing all over the place, is the first sign to keep the partying for after practice. It brings everyone else down and ruins the fun. We are all not the Rolling Stones or Motley Crue here. If you are serious about playing good tight songs than you can not play high or drunk.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> I find that when members go outside to "tune up" all they do is bring the rest of the group down. When a drummer can't keep time anymore or a singer is badly out of key. Or, the rythm section is playing all over the place, is the first sign to keep the partying for after practice. It brings everyone else down and ruins the fun. We are all not the Rolling Stones or Motley Crue here. If you are serious about playing good tight songs than you can not play high or drunk.


Says you, speak for yourself, thanks.

Again, we're not talking about getting loaded, if that's what you're getting at, then I agree.
But, a joint between a couple of people will not send them off the deep end.
If you can't play after that, you're a light weight anyway and should refrain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to admit that after getting high with my first cookie a couple of weeks ago I couldn't for the llfe of me remember how to tie my shoe laces. The bows just kept coming undone. I said fuck it and went grocery shopping in my slippers. I really didn't care if someone noticed. I just needed to get Ms. Vickies salt and vinegar chips, ice cream and cheesecake. Junk food binge! Funny, I got home and couldn't even eat any of it. I totally lose my appetite if I partake of the above mentioned. 

I have to disagree with you Gingermojo. There are a lot of musicians who do get high before they play. They don't play any other way. What does star power have to do with this?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I have to admit that after getting high with my first cookie a couple of weeks ago I couldn't for the llfe of me remember how to tie my shoe laces. The bows just kept coming undone. I said fuck it and went grocery shopping in my slippers. I really didn't care if someone noticed. I just needed to get Ms. Vickies salt and vinegar chips, ice cream and cheesecake. Junk food binge! Funny, I got home and couldn't even eat any of it. I totally lose my appetite if I partake of the above mentioned.
> 
> I have to disagree with you Gingermojo. There are a lot of musicians who do get high before they play. They don't play any other way. What does star power have to do with this?


Sounds like you had a bit more than just a friendly buzz on Lola. You do it constantly you can function guite nicely and I guess among other things play guitar well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like you had a bit more than just a friendly buzz on Lola. You do it constantly you can function guite nicely and I guess among other things play guitar well.


You have to understand that I haven't done anything like that in 10 years. My son warned me just to eat 1/2 of a cookie but NO, I wanted the whole thing! With 30 minutes BAM. We went out for sushi. My sons tried to teach me how to use chops sticks. It was hysterical or rather I was hysterical with laughter. I just couldn't get the hang of the chopsticks. I giggled like an idiot for the rest of the night. 

I guess after a while your body builds up a tolerance. After a few times of this I could function exceptionally well. 

I would an will do it again. I had a lot of fun. Only thing I didn't like was the low level of energy the next day. Had a bit of a headache. Don't know if that was because of it or not. I will find out soon enough. Must repeat experiment.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> You have to understand that I haven't done anything like that in 10 years. My son warned me just to eat 1/2 of a cookie but NO, I wanted the whole thing! With 30 minutes BAM. We went out for sushi. My sons tried to teach me how to use chops sticks. It was hysterical or rather I was hysterical with laughter. I just couldn't get the hang of the chopsticks. I giggled like an idiot for the rest of the night.
> 
> I guess after a while your body builds up a tolerance. After a few times of this I could function exceptionally well.
> I would an will do it again. I had a lot of fun. Only thing I didn't like was the low level of energy the next day. Had a bit of a headache. Don't know if that was because of it or not. I will find out soon enough. Must repeat experiment.


I stopped smoking when my son was born, 34 years ago. Over the years I might have had part of a cookie and a few contact highs but that's about it. A couple of years ago there was a reunion. Sitting at the campfire, someone passed a joint....it smelled good and I figured what the hell and took a hit. The next time it came around I took another hit.....that was it. The wife found me some what later sitting on my bike, watching the stars. The new stuff is a hell of a lot stronger than what I used to smoke....and I wasn't used to it. Did I have a friendly buzz on? Hell no, I was stoned. I think I might have eaten a chocolate bar.....without unwrapping it. Would I do it again? Possibly not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It takes conditioning. If I drank a couple of stiff shots of hard liquor, I'd also be incapacitated and would not enjoy the experience.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You know what I really enjoyed about the experience

It was the intense focus and the desire to succeed. It didn't matter what exercise I created, I sat there until I got it perfect and I enjoyed it immensely. 

I was playing some easier stuff. The Original Prankster for example. It's quick but all power chords. Like I said, I learned 3 songs that I have never played before b within about 3 hours, retained everything and had just a blast practicing. I just gave it everything I had. I wish the motivation and desire to succeed were a constant every time I practiced or wanted to learn a song!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh yeah, I sound great when I'm totally blasted

to myself


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Hell no, I was stoned. I think I might have eaten a chocolate bar.....without unwrapping it.


Well you know Electraglide I had to laugh about this but not at your expense!!

I can't for the life of me smoke the stuff today either but I can eat it. Totally different kind of high. It's overwhelming when I have smoked it before and only led to a downward spiral of panic. When I eat it I find I can control the situation a lot more proficiently. I don't get all paranoid and delusional. It's fun! Would I do it again? Hell ya! I have 3 dozen cookies coming next week. I just stash them in the freezer. I have split the buy with a few friends. YOLO!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Well you know Electraglide I had to laugh about this but not at your expense!!
> 
> I can't for the life of me smoke the stuff today either but I can eat it. Totally different kind of high. It's overwhelming when I have smoked it before and only led to a downward spiral of panic. When I eat it I find I can control the situation a lot more proficiently. I don't get all paranoid and delusional. It's fun! Would I do it again? Hell ya! I have 3 dozen cookies coming next week. I just stash them in the freezer. I have split the buy with a few friends. YOLO!


I ate the chocolate bar, just couldn't find the wrapper.....it's happened before.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to play guitar constantly when high. It felt awesome and I came up with cool shit. Once I met my wife and quit smoking the refer, I still wrote awesome shit.

At a house party / jam session one night, my fellow guitar player was liquored out of his head. He turns to me and says "Does this shit sound awesome or what?" I looked at his hands and they were dragging all over the place making horrible noises.

So here is my take:

Sober - play well
Weed - play well
Drunk - play crappy but think you can play well


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just read a study on why people are more creative when high! It said the ability to become more creative while high may come from the release of dopamine in the brain, lessening inhibitions and allowing people to feel more relaxed, giving the brain the ability to perceive things differently. 

I would have to agree with the above statements. 

When cookie intoxicated I could come up with the most unique and creatively useful exercises to practices scales, improvised riffs etc. and I would make up fairly complex exercises and it was no problem to sit there patiently until I got them correct! I can't do it as well when I am sober.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I just read a study on why people are more creative when high! It said the ability to become more creative while high may come from the release of dopamine in the brain, lessening inhibitions and allowing people to feel more relaxed, giving the brain the ability to perceive things differently.
> 
> I would have to agree with the above statements.
> 
> When cookie intoxicated I could come up with the most unique and creatively useful exercises to practices scales, improvised riffs etc. and I would make up fairly complex exercises and it was no problem to sit there patiently until I got them correct! I can't do it as well when I am sober.



I agree to an extent about the creativity part. The part where being high or drunk falls apart is when you try to play an arrangement or at least a piece with structure.

It's like being in tune to your self but not to the rest of the band in a sense.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

their is a lot of stigma in the loaded words used to describe marijuana.
that has lead to a setback in society.

C is for cookie...and cookie is for me !!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I agree to an extent about the creativity part. The part where being high or drunk falls apart is when you try to play an arrangement or at least a piece with structure.
> 
> It's like being in tune to your self but not to the rest of the band in a sense.


I would have to disagree with you about playing a structured song high! I am so focused on what I am doing. I am more strict with myself when high where as when I am not I tend to let things slide a bit. I guess pot is my Ritalin so to speak. There are no distractions or room for errors. You might think this is silly but it's almost like I become one with my guitar!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I would have to disagree with you about playing a structured song high! I am so focused on what I am doing. I am more strict with myself when high where as when I am not I tend to let things slide a bit. I guess pot is my Ritalin so to speak. There are no distractions or room for errors. You might think this is silly but it's almost like I become one with my guitar!


From my experience in life when I used to used that stuff, it is likely in your mind. Do a few structured recordings where someone else is directing you on what to play so there will be no chance for you to influence the recordings and you'll see the results for yourself.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> From my experience in life when I used to used that stuff, it is likely in your mind. Do a few structured recordings where someone else is directing you on what to play so there will be no chance for you to influence the recordings and you'll see the results for yourself.


Well you know the old saying? Proof is in the pudding! I will have experience this myself.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll admit. I didn't read the whole thread. I just came in to say that I've known a few musicians who thought they played/sang better while high/drunk. As the sober guy in the room, I begged to differ... The music got progressively worse for every drink/hit they took. Looser timing, mixed up lyrics, missed cues, wring notes, etc.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm pretty much of the opinion that if you're high or drunk only the intoxicated player thinks he/she is playing better. Maybe your able to play it as good as when your sober but I very much doubt you're playing it better. Most everyone's thinking and reactions are impaired when intoxicated so it seems impossible that you'd be playing better as it takes physical mechanics to accomplish guitar playing. Unless your some magical person that defies the affects of marijuana or alcohol and those stimulants actually improve your acuity. If you're of that mind then I fear you'd be one of those individuals that thinks they can drive better while under the influence.
Maybe you tap in to some mind altering state of creativity but to actually play better... nah I aint buying it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to agree in general with the sober side for playing. I also agree that creativity may be brought out when high but I'd prefer if it was delivered sober. As with anything you can probably site examples where this wasn't always the case. 
I play best when I'm confident. I'm most confident when I know the rest of the band is on point and not missing cues 'cause they're drunk or high. Hell, being tired can cause things to be screwy never mind drunk or high!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

First off, let's seperate "drunk" and "high".

I used to drink and know that it will inhibit your playing, the more drunk, the worse it gets.
I don't think that anyone will argue that point.

Getting a buzz on with some weed, is a totally different situation, the opposite in fact, in my experiences.
Even then, I'm not talking about getting baked, just a buzz on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess everybody is affected differently but, one drink actually can take the edges off for me on the rare occasions I have a taste for one.

It certainly isn't enough to have a noticeable impact on the meager chops I have, but it _can _actually help with confidence.

Weed on the other hand....no chance I would want to try and play tightly with a band.

That's just me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> First off, let's seperate "drunk" and "high".
> 
> I used to drink and know that it will inhibit your playing, the more drunk, the worse it gets.
> I don't think that anyone will argue that point.
> ...


So, with your brain buzzing your playing is more controlled? Is this your opinion or others who didn't have a buzz on noticed a marked difference in your playing ability while under the influence? BTW, I am not being argumentative here. While I have a hard time believing what you're saying (because of my own experience with drugs), I truly want to know the answer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> First off, let's seperate "drunk" and "high"
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, I'm not talking about getting baked, just a buzz on.


That's exactly what I was pertaining to. Not being in the bag but having a happy glow on!


----------

